# Fiat Ducato 130 Multijet 2.3 - How many miles per gallon?



## Narla

We're thinking of buying a new Hymer B534 with new Euro V Fiat Ducato 130 Multijet 2.3 engine. Motorhome is 3500 Kgs A-Class 6.5 meters.

Does anyone know what miles to the gallon we can expect?


----------



## tonka

It's early days but I'm running a 7.5 mtr autotrail highline coax built. 4 weeks old. There is a thread running I think in the tech section, I have posted my results so far. 
Can't give you the link as I'm on my mobile and not the laptop.


----------



## javea

Mine did about 24mpg up to around 18,000 miles, steady on 26.5 after that cruising on long trips at 60-65 fully laden at 3.85 tonnes.

If you go a bit slower you will get even more.


----------



## rayc

tonka said:


> It's early days but I'm running a 7.5 mtr autotrail highline coax built. 4 weeks old. There is a thread running I think in the tech section, I have posted my results so far.
> Can't give you the link as I'm on my mobile and not the laptop.


This one?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119801-.html


----------



## tonka

Thanks ray that's the one.
Based on my run to Spain it averages at 27mpg based on the trip computer. Hope this is if some use but a lowline or A class could be very different..


----------



## tude

*Euro 5*

Hi I thought the new euro 5 was 2.3 150 Bp or the new 3 litre 180 bhp thanks tude


----------



## Narla

Hi Tude - there are 4 Fiat Ducato Euro 5's.
2.2 110 bhp
2.3 130 bhp
2.3 148 bhp
3.0 177 bhp
source: Motorhome Magazine July 2011 article - Purer Power Fiat Ducato new range of engines.

Karen & John


----------



## stepps110

Mine gives 27mpg according to the computer.
It is a lowline but it is 4000kg


----------



## UncleNorm

My figures range from 23 to 32 mpg. This clearly reflects the type of driving that featured in a particular tankful! :roll: According to my MHF Logbook - under the avatar - my average is 27.8 mpg.

The best we've done was 32.06 which involved us crossing the Pyrenees and filling up at 70p/L in Andorra.


----------



## Oscarmax

My 2008 2.3 Euro 4 engine 7,000 miles shows 27/28 mpg solo and 22/24 towing a Toyota Aygo on a A frame.


----------



## PincherM

Since speedo seems to be incorrect in most case i.e. Speedo reading 
40mph, satnav 37mph would'nt this affect the trip computer reading for mpg? As a non tech I find this a bit confusing and would appreciate any info to clarify.

Thanks
Vic


----------



## rayc

PincherM said:


> Speedo reading
> 40mph, satnav 37mph
> Thanks
> Vic


 Gerald explained that the speedo was your speed in relation to the road and the satnav the speed in relation to the surface of the earth - or something like that.
I got confused when I tried to work out what speed a camera was measuring, the road speed or the speed in relation to the earth but If I go to court for speeding I shall try to use it in my defence.


----------



## Zebedee

rayc said:


> . . . the speedo was your speed in relation to the road and the satnav the speed in relation to the surface of the earth - or something like that.


Hi Ray

If you work out the difference using vector graphics, the variation is extremely minimal.

_(I haven't done it, but it's not difficult or complicated if anyone's that keen - just a bit of accurate drawing and measuring.)_

By far and away the most significant criterion when considering fuel economy is the weight of the right boot! That makes a dramatic difference.

Dave


----------



## Vaynol

*Euro 5 mpg*

Hi. Changed to an Adria Sport with a 2.3 euro 5 four weeks ago. Initially the MPG (according to the vans mpg indicator) was not much better to my previouse Euro 4 engined vans. (I change vans every year as I do a fair amount of mileage).

Just returned from a 3000 mile trip through Europe and I am quite amazed at the improvement a bit of mileage has done. On the motorway 56-60mph, just over 2000rpm returning an easy 37mpg. On A & B roads the indicator is showing 43mpg+. I only consider a reading after a minimum of 50 miles, so it's as fair as it can get. The "B" indicator showed an average for the 3000 miles to be 35.4mpg and that included the initial poor figures and a bit of driving at the legal limit.

My last few vans have been :

58 plate. Adria Vision . Very well fitted out, Renault engine a bit noisy.

09 plate Chauson Alegro.. Nice van only problems were with the roof lights.

59 plate Burstner Elegance. Bit big, lots of niggly faults with the fittings

10 plate Burstner Aero van . Auto merc engine was very smooth. Flawless van.

11 plate Burstner Elegance . could not stop the drivers door from rattling, let the van down.

61 plate Adria Matrix. Absolute dream to live with . Sad to let it go .

12 plate Adria Sport. After this trip I am well impressed with Adrias fit and finish. Not as luxurious as the Elegance or Matrix, but for the money it is by far the best van yet.


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Narla

I currently have a Rapido9048df with the 130 multijet engine 35000kg, full loaded on my last trip to France with two passengers I got 33.4 MPG, however I do have a Hydrogen fuel supplement system fitted which helps.
The way I measure mine is I fill the tank to the brim take the mileage at the same time; I do this procedure every time,
The last fill will be just before I put my MH back into storage, I then calculate all the fuel use against the mileage that the only way of getting a true MPG.
If anyone knows a different way ill be happy to try it.


----------



## Mrplodd

An awful lot of variables directly influence fuel consumption !!

The important ones are, 
1. The speed at which you are travelling, 
2. How aerodynamic your vehicle is, I think wind resistance increases by the square of the speed so keep your speed down and you will get much better MPG. 55-60 is about the best in my experience. Look how much money the F1 teams spend on aerodynamics to gain thousanths of a second. I know MH's are not quiete as fast but the principles are the same "Every little helps!" (wonder if I could sell that tag line??) 
3. How heavy or light your right foot is (thats a biggy and the one you can have the most control over!!)
4. How much weight you are hauling around, a litre of water weighs 1Kg so dont run with a full fresh water tank! Likewise do you NEED oll the "stuff" you carry all the time?? 
5. Tyre pressures, keep them at the correct figure, it reduces the rolling resistance.
6. If its hot use the air con dont open the windows as open windows increase the aerodynamic drag significantly
7. Dont fit a roof box/sat dome/roof rack etc (see 2 above)

Out of the lot its No.3 you need to constantly consider, dont floor it away from the lights, change up as soon as reasonable, keep an eye on the road ahead and anticipate early so you avoid braking if at all possible. 

Remember "Energy is never lost or gained, just tranferred" So the energy in the diesel you use is converted into heat which causes expansion in the cylinders which forces the piston down which is what drives you along. 

EVERY single time you brake the (previously and expensively produced) energy stored in your moving vehicle (kinetic energy) is converted, by the brakes into heat, that energy is simply "lost" to the atmoshpere, it would be better used pushing you along NOT slowing you down !!

Its not always the smallest or least powerful engine that will give the best MPG either. The Fiat 130 and 150 engines are identical mechanically, its a different engine mapping in the ECU that alters the power. A more powerful engine has to work LESS (within reason) to propel the same amount of weight so if driven sympathetically you could well get better MPG (in theory but we all tend to use the power thats there, dont we??)


----------



## acctutor

*Allegro 96*

Hi

Our best is 27 mpg - our worst is 19 (in a hurry to get home!!!).

A recent rip around the country gave us a cost of 24p per mile.

The van has been uprated to 4.1 tonnes - so obviously that affects our mileage

Hope that help.

Bill & Patsy

p.s if you want more detail - I can send you a spreadsheet with all our cost and milage data - pm me if you require


----------



## waspes

Dont go by what the onboard computer says mine tells me 35 to 37 mpg but I have filled it to the brim taken milage readings and filled again on 5 occasions and it only does 31 to 32. My last van an autotrail was the same.

Peter.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob

32mpg best i got from a four weeks on continent. 90kph taken brim to brim funny though that the speedo mpg was reading 1.5-1.8 lower than actual.

Lowline 3500kg van running at about 3200kg


----------

